

MorePhone, the Smartphone Screen That Changes Shape to Alert You - gojizzle
http://mashable.com/2013/04/27/morephone-screen/

======
twiceaday
Shape changing seems very flimsy to me. My guess is devices are going to keep
getting thinner and lighter and rigidity is going to become more of an
important quality trait.

